# advice from Canadians living in Australia



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

I am looking for general advice from any Canadians who now live in Australia. I am considering moving there on my own. Probably to NSW. I will be coming by way of the US though as that is where I currently live.

Anyone care to offer advice - good or bad - on their experience moving and acclimating?


----------



## pjmpjm (Oct 17, 2007)

Australia is probably somewhat more similar to Canada than it is to the US. I moved to Australia from a Canadian border area (Maine) about 37 years ago and have been living here ever since. In the 1970s it was far more common to find Canadians living in Oz than Americans. Now Australia (at least the metropolitan areas) is extremely multi-cultural, with people here from all over the world. One-third of the people now living in Sydney were born overseas.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be making the move from Canada to Australia in a few weeks so I can't really offer any advice right now.
But:
We were there in 2007 though and I found it quite similar - I mean it was different but not as different as England is. I found it really easy to adjust. We'll see how it goes when I'm actually living there!


----------



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

Megera said:


> I'll be making the move from Canada to Australia in a few weeks so I can't really offer any advice right now.
> But:
> We were there in 2007 though and I found it quite similar - I mean it was different but not as different as England is. I found it really easy to adjust. We'll see how it goes when I'm actually living there!


Please keep me posted on how it's going once you're there. I just want to congratulate you as from what I can tell, it's a huge task!!!


----------



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

pjmpjm said:


> Australia is probably somewhat more similar to Canada than it is to the US. I moved to Australia from a Canadian border area (Maine) about 37 years ago and have been living here ever since. In the 1970s it was far more common to find Canadians living in Oz than Americans. Now Australia (at least the metropolitan areas) is extremely multi-cultural, with people here from all over the world. One-third of the people now living in Sydney were born overseas.


Thanks for taking the time to respond. It is a big decision as it's as far away as you can get from Canada!


----------

